

How mobile phones are making cash obsolete in Africa - rmason
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/how-mobile-phones-are-making-cash-obsolete-in-africa/article12756675/

======
rmason
A cashless society is one of three things that I have been waiting a quarter
century to see happen. The other two are driverless cars and pocket instant
translators.

It is frustrating to see that Africans are ahead of us in this area. When I
worked at MSU they had a thing called Spartan Cash
[http://www.spartancash.com/](http://www.spartancash.com/) . I wanted them to
make it a region-wide substitute for cash even if you weren't a student but
there wasn't any interest.

